# Girlyvue.com



## Panamenanegra (Mar 30, 2009)

*Mod edit: Please make sure to read post Nr. 18 on how to take proper action if you are affected by this theft!*

Hey guys. I dont know if any of you know about this yet and even if this is the place to post it but someone sent me a message about this tonight. Girlyvue.com they are BLATANTLY stealing youtube vids!!! At first I thought it was just links to the videos but they have profiles set up and everything. Im absolutely furious that someone would even take the time to do this. Ugh. I just wanted to let as many people as I could know. I think the thing to do is to write their hosting company and ask that it be removed. Most likely the hosting company wont want the trouble and will have the site taken down.

I did a who is lookup on the site:

Registrant:
   jioanni merano

   Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (Browser Update Page)
   Domain Name: GIRLYVUE.COM

I suggest anyone who had a video stolen write GoDaddy.com's customer service and NOT anyone on the site mentioned. They will not care especially if they took the time to do the kind of work it takes to steal all those videos. Write the hosting company explaining that your video has been stolen even with a link to your youtube page or website. 

I havent found any of my videos on there but I am willing to write an email as well stating that I know those videos dont belong to the owner of the site. 

Good luck!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok folks. I have a godaddy.com website so I called in as a customer and told them that other people will be contacting them soon. They urged me to have everyone send their emails to [email protected] 

Please add your youtube/website link when you email so they can have a solid case to take those videos down.

If you arent affected by this but know someone who is please pass the word on.

Thanks


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 30, 2009)

I saw a video on this last night by miss erica (i forget her youtube name). This is insane, this person basically made a make up youtube. I hope those vids get removed, that's so rude and violating.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been hearing about that site all weekend, seems like they just popped out of the woodwork recently!

Im a VERY small youtube guru, and their youtube channel messaged me on Thursday saying that they liked my videos and would like to feature me on their site that provides beauty tips to girls. I just figured it was spam and didn't reply to it or anything. Then this weekend PurseBuzz and MakeupByTiffanyD were twittering about the site stealing their videos. I don't know if what the site sent me was 'asking' for my consent to use my videos, or if they're just going to go ahead and post them whether I reply or not. I don't even think they bothered CONTACTING the bigger gurus that they used.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I've been hearing about that site all weekend, seems like they just popped out of the woodwork recently!

Im a VERY small youtube guru, and their youtube channel messaged me on Thursday saying that they liked my videos and would like to feature me on their site that provides beauty tips to girls. I just figured it was spam and didn't reply to it or anything. Then this weekend PurseBuzz and MakeupByTiffanyD were twittering about the site stealing their videos. I don't know if what the site sent me was 'asking' for my consent to use my videos, or if they're just going to go ahead and post them whether I reply or not. I don't even think they bothered CONTACTING the bigger gurus that they used. 




_

 
You're right. Im pretty sure they did no such thing. They're probably only messaging people now because of the buzz thats been created. I've been in the website business a long time so I know how to get the site taken down. Making videos about it is all fine and dandy but NOTHING will happen until the hosting company is flooded with complaints about it. Even if they have permission from one person im sure they dont have permission from all. The people who did give permission not knowing what it was for can basically say exactly that.


----------



## Delerium (Mar 30, 2009)

I would think that GoDaddy is limited in what they can do to help as they are only the domain name registrar.  Your best bet is to contact the ISP who hosts the website directly...

Their host is: Welcome to SoftLayer

It's probably best if you contact them and explain to them what has happened so they can help you.


----------



## jennifer. (Mar 31, 2009)

.....


----------



## user79 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delerium* 

 
_I would think that GoDaddy is limited in what they can do to help as they are only the domain name registrar.  Your best bet is to contact the ISP who hosts the website directly...

Their host is: Welcome to SoftLayer

It's probably best if you contact them and explain to them what has happened so they can help you._

 
Wait so which one is it now? GoDaddy or Softlayer? Contacting the domain name would be pretty pointless, can you let me know how you found out their webhost exactly?

I had 3 of my videos stolen


----------



## Nicala (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Wait so which one is it now? GoDaddy or Softlayer? Contacting the domain name would be pretty pointless, can you let me know how you found out their webhost exactly?

I had 3 of my videos stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
softlayer, theyre the ones who keep the website running. godaddy is only the place where the domain was purchased.


----------



## user79 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, I'm just trying to ascertain how that information was indeed confirmed that Softlayer is the host, I would feel stupid writing a complaint to a company only to find out they have no idea...?


----------



## Nicala (Mar 31, 2009)

theres certain webbys that you can go to, type in the URL of it and it gives you the info on it like the host, name of the person who owns it (if they dont pay the extra fee to keep the name private), popularity, etc.


----------



## user79 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_theres certain webbys that you can go to, type in the URL of it and it gives you the info on it like the host, name of the person who owns it (if they dont pay the extra fee to keep the name private), popularity, etc._

 
Yeah I know, I used whois but that only shows the domain service, so I'd like to know how that host was confirmed, ie a link. We need to definitely confirm the hosting provider before anything can be done. Whois.net says the following:

 Quote:

  Registrant:
   jioanni merano

   Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (Browser Update Page)
   Domain Name: GIRLYVUE.COM

   Domain servers in listed order:
      NS1.GIRLYVUE.COM
      NS2.GIRLYVUE.COM  
 
I did some research online and apparently we would need to send a DMCA Copyright Infringement Notice to the host, if all of us sent this in I'm sure we would have very fast action taken. 

This is the Digital Millenium Copyright Act:
DIGITAL MILLENNIUM COPYRIGHT ACT (DMCA) - THE LAW AND HOW TO USE IT

And this is a sample of the form:
Sample Form | DMCA Notification of Infringement Letter

If we can just absolutely confirm that host, and a bunch of the affected Youtube video makers sent identical report letters, I'm sure we can get this site taken down pronto.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Ok, I'm just trying to ascertain how that information was indeed confirmed that Softlayer is the host, I would feel stupid writing a complaint to a company only to find out they have no idea...?_

 
whois lookup for Girlyvue.com - Girly Vue
Scroll to "Server Data"
 Quote:

  IP Location                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         - Texas        - Dallas        - Softlayer Technologies Inc


----------



## Nicala (Mar 31, 2009)

okay so asked my friend to help me find the host and this is what he said  Quote:

  I used whois to trace the ip of the server and it links to softlayer hosting

[email protected] <--- abuse/report email  
 
so yes, its softlayer!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea...
Run CMD, type "tracert www.girlyvue.com", press enter.
The last thing you'll see is "174.37.129.8-static.reverse.softlayer.com"

174.37.129.8 is girlyvue.com's IP address.

Whois record for 174.37.129.8


----------



## Delerium (Mar 31, 2009)

I PMed you, but in a nutshell, the above stuff is correct.
I can provide you wayyyy more information about this than you'll probably need if you want.  My computer geek fiancee did quite a bit of digging because he was irritated that videos were getting ripped off.

Needless to say, from what we've found, this doesn't seem to be the first time this person or person(s) has tried to steal the content of others to make money off it.  I hate scammers.


----------



## Delerium (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, and yes, the DMCA would definitely be the way to go because the way that the DMCA is worded makes it pretty much imperative that the host take the sites down right away and ask questions and investigate later.  Whoever is doing this would need to get a lawyer to help them get the sites back up and their case obviously wouldn't hold up in court.


----------



## user79 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok great thanks girls! Indeed Softlayer is the webhost that we need to contact.

This is the form we should all use and send to the following:

Copyright Infringement
Dody Lira, Esq.
SoftLayer Technologies, Inc.
6400 International Parkway
Suite 2000
Plano, TX 75093
Telephone No.: 214-442-0600
Facsimile No.: 214-442-0601
*[email protected]*

Please copy and paste this, making the necessary adjustments, and send to them:

 Quote:

 
_(insert date here)

(write your full name, address, tel. number and email address here) 
_
Dody Lira, Esq.
SoftLayer Technologies, Inc.
6400 International Parkway
Suite 2000
Plano, TX 75093

To Whom It May Concern,

I am writing to you to avail myself of my rights under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA). This letter is a Notice of Infringement as authorized in § 512(c) of the U.S. Copyright Law. I wish to report an instance of what I feel in good faith is an instance of Copyright Infringement.

The material which I contend belongs to me as the exclusive copyright holder, and appears illegally on the Service is the following:

The following website: 
www. girlyvue . com (_remove spaces_)

contains many videos from Youtube video makers that have been captured and rehosted without attaining prior permission from the respective copyright holders, aka the video maker. 

These are the links of the stolen videos in question:
(_list the exact urls of all your stolen videos on girlyvue here_)

The original content created by myself can be seen here:
(_list the exact urls of your original videos on youtube_)

I am the author and exclusive copyright owner of the videos in question. You may contact me at my given address / email address above. 

I have a good faith belief that the use of the material that appears on the service is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or by operation of law.

I swear, under penalty of perjury, that the information in the notification is accurate and that I am the copyright owner or am authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed.

Yours truly,

(write your full name here and signature)  
 
Ok use that form and email it to [email protected] and [email protected] (Please send to both)

Update: A rep from the host provider has informed that you must have your handwritten signature to legally validate your complaint claim, otherwise they are not obligated to reply. If you can attach a scan of your signature along with the email, that would be good. Otherwise, you can also print out the form, sign it by hand, scan it and send it as a full scan attachment by email, or as a pdf file, whatever. Or of course write a normal letter and send it by snail mail. You can also print out, sign and fax the form to Fax Nr. 214-442-0601 (international dialing add a 1 before this number for USA calling code)


Got this information from: Copyright Infringment DMCA on their website

*
IMPORTANT:*
Only report those videos which you have made and have full copyright of, otherwise you could get into legal trouble! (Please consider if you have used copyrighted music in the video that you do not have permission to use. I am not sure what the legal standing would he here, I thought I would point it out though.) Just to be on the safe side, do not report stolen videos of other people using the above form.


-------
*
Update!
*
*We can also report this website to Google Adsense* to complain of copyright infringement, so that Google Adsense will pull their advertising from the Girlyvue website so that they won't earn anymore money from our stolen videos. The process is nearly identical to the above process and you can use the same basic form. This link will show you what to do to contact Adsense:

https://www.google.com/adsense/suppo...py?answer=9894

As of right now my own videos have been removed so I cannot report anything, but please do report to Google Adsense as well so we can at least stop their income source asap! Google Adsense and Youtube are both owned by Google, so hopefully there will be quick action taken if they find out these are indeed stolen Youtube videos.

-----------------

If you are not a video maker but would just like to voice your concern about this website, you can email the webhost. (Please do not send them hate mail!) [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Delerium (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck...take these jerks down!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok so i have a question about this whole stealing videos thing. I google my usernames every so often to make sure people aren't stealing my stuff,and i have found TONS of sites with my videos on them as well as other guru's but i figured it was so biggie. Should we take action on those other sites too?


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sent my form off! Anyone else done so? Please let other affected gurus know about this and urge them to take action, hopefully the webhost will respond and have this crappy site taken down.


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 

 
_Ok so i have a question about this whole stealing videos thing. I google my usernames every so often to make sure people aren't stealing my stuff,and i have found TONS of sites with my videos on them as well as other guru's but i figured it was so biggie. Should we take action on those other sites too?_

 
My videos are on many other sites because I allow embedding, which means other sites can use the embedding code given on Youtube and place the video on their page.

The difference is that if a viewer sees that video on another website, by clicking on the video it will take them to my Youtube page, which first of all gains me more viewers and potential subscribers, it gives credit to the copyright owner (creator), and if you are a Youtube partner, you will also generate additional revenue because your embedded ads will still show up in embedded videos.

However, this site recaptured and rehosted the videos entirely, meaning there is no linkback to the original creator of the videos to their Youtube channel, the viewer will have no idea who the actual video maker is. Therein lies the difference. You can choose to allow embedding of your videos, but not allow other sites to recapture and rehost, even if credit is given. No permission was attained beforehand by Girlyvue.

You have the option on Youtube to disallow embedding, that is up to you.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahh i get it now. I only visited the site once and saw there are only videos....no info about the creator and no link. So i think i got it now,thanks for the info! I can see how other sites get you visitors. I get lots of people sending me messages on YT about using my videos on their site,but i'm always scared of this happening.


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2009)

Girlyvue is trying to get out of this by saying they were going to contact people later and ask for permission that it was just some beta testing thing and that they weren't claiming to be the creators. (They emailed me about it before.)

Don't believe that, it's BS. Even a child would know: attain permission first, then rehost! Especially with ads placed on their site, they are just using stolen videos to create website content so that they will gain hits, because they have ads placed on the site so that will generate revenue from them.

I've had a few offers from similar websites and they ALWAYS ask for permission first!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 1, 2009)

One of my videos are hosted on this site. My goal is to get this site down. I will fill out the forms and fax them asap. I was actually considering legal action. My friend is a lawyer and even though this isn't her specialty, I was planning on consulting with her.


----------



## xHalf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heyy, i just joined this becuase the exact thing is happening to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a video uploaded on youtube with the user name xHalf, talking about my sitution. I am sooo mad this is happening, i'm such a small guru and i can't believe stuff like this happens! Good thing this was created or else i wouldn't know what to do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean this girl commented on my videos attacking back to my subscribers.. i mean isn't that rude, the thing was between me and her. I deleted them because i didn't want any hating on my videos. I'm just trying to sort this out. I blocked her on youtube, i hope she doesn't go around and attacking those who are talking about this!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope this get's sorted out soon.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 1, 2009)

youtube should sue actually. not only is this site a direct rip of theirs, but they're also stealing content from youtube. shame.


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just an update, I live chatted with a rep from the hosting service and they told me that any copyright claim letters must be signed. I updated my post with this information, I printed mine out, signed and scanned it, then sent it back as images by email. You could also fax, snail mail, or even take a picture with your camera of your signature and just attach that, if that makes sense. Any claim that doesn't have a signature cannot be processed because it's not legally valid.


----------



## fafinette21 (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there anyway you could get reimbursed for the revenue that was generated from the stolen videos? I know that isn't the main point of this action against them, but it would be interesting to find out.


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought about that, I'd have to contact Google Adsense and find out if they have any rules on that, since Youtube is owned by Google now too maybe they have something...since the ads are being displayed on a fraudulent website.


Found a link of how we can stop Google Adsense being displayed on this website, earning them money from our videos:
https://www.google.com/adsense/suppo...py?answer=9894


----------



## Frosting (Apr 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, it's so easy to steal videos from Youtube. You can get a Firefox extension called VideoDownloader and have the file on your computer in a matter of minutes, so this is probably going to continue to be a problem. How could these people think they would get away with this?


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2009)

Updated my post (Nr. 18 post) with additional infos.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delerium* 

 
_I would think that GoDaddy is limited in what they can do to help as they are only the domain name registrar.  Your best bet is to contact the ISP who hosts the website directly...

Their host is: Welcome to SoftLayer

It's probably best if you contact them and explain to them what has happened so they can help you._

 
Thanks for that! I thought GoDaddy was the host but they said they would do something about it anyway *shrugs*

Either way the site is still up which means no one's really contacting them.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Apr 4, 2009)

Basically I had the right idea. Write the host. But the wrong host name. I'm very sorry ya'll. I just wanted to get the ball rolling because I was getting so many IM's and messages about it that I felt it was ridiculous that no one tried to contact their hosting company. Glad everyone is on the right path now though.


----------



## Delerium (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_Thanks for that! I thought GoDaddy was the host but they said they would do something about it anyway *shrugs*

Either way the site is still up which means no one's really contacting them._

 
No problem.  I knew what you were trying to get at!  The thing with the registrar is that they are pretty limited in what they can do since they only provide the domain registration.  

I think that some gurus have had their videos removed from the site.  In this case, I imagine if enough complaints are received that the host may bring the whole site down, but otherwise, they will just force them to remove the copyrighted content.

It may take a bit of time though.


----------



## user79 (Apr 4, 2009)

I called Softlayer twice and basically got nowhere. The rep on the phone said though that they do require some time to work through the complaints because they get swamped with similar situations daily. I also sent numerous emails but haven't received a reply. The problem is that by now my own videos have been removed by Girlyvue so the original letter I sent with the copyright complaint won't really show them much anymore. That's why I called to try and speak to someone about it but I don't know if anything has been done on their side.

I'll try and contact them again next week, we do have to give them a bit of time I think. But it is very frustrating!

I do for a fact know that several gurus have written formal complaint letters, including myself, so I'm hoping the host does take this seriously.

*I strongly advise people to contact Adsense *because that will cut off their income source, and since Adsense and Youtube are both owned by Google, I'm inclined to think they will act faster than the webhost. I have contacted YT previously about a copyright infringement before on a video someone stole, and the video was removed within 1 or 2 days. (Please read post 18 in this thread to find out how to contact Adsense on this issue.) I can't contact them myself because my own videos have been removed now, so it's up to others now!


----------



## Delerium (Apr 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, it seems there are way too many people trying to make money off other people's content.  As much as this sucks, it's not an isolated incident of theft of property on the internet.  It's really quite sad, actually.


----------



## user79 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm getting a 403 Forbidden message when I go on girlyvue.com

Could this just be more intermittent service or was the website removed?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 6, 2009)

^I cannot access it either. Maybe it's gone now.


----------



## Exotica (Apr 7, 2009)

I can still access Girlyvue


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I can still access girlyvue.com.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 7, 2009)

I can still access it.


----------



## user79 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah it's back up... :/


----------



## astronaut (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think they are using adsense anymore. I believe they are now using this site: 

Commission Junction - A Global Leader in Affiliate Marketing, Online Advertising and Search Engine Marketing

You know what we should also do? We should contact Sephora and Expert Village about this site since they have also stolen their videos. They probably have bigger guns than we do


----------



## MissResha (Apr 9, 2009)

after giving this more thought...

its tricky because, just about anything you put online is public domain. as much as we dont like it, thats just how it is.

there are numerous "youtube'ish" sites that have the same content and videos. for example, you'll find a lot of the same kind of vids on collegehumor, ebaumsword, etc. which goes back to the public domain point. so you cant really stop someone from taking your vids. 

it's possible but requires a ton more effort, to steal vids that dont allow people to embed. it may be an inconvenience, but you gotta weigh your options.

but BECAUSE youtube has sponsor programs, it's super annoying for folks who are making money from their vids to have them stolen and placed on other sites because thats a loss of revenue. however, there'sa slight silver lining. everyone goes to youtube first. they just do. dailymotion and all of those other sites, are way at the bottom of the totem pole. youtube will always be the most popular even if ppl go there just to steal a video. by visiting you, they probably made you money. and i'm sure there's some kind of way in the code that won't hurt your revenue although i'm not 100% sure. maybe there is, maybe there isn't. 

so contacting google and youtube and asking them "do i lose money if someone steals my videos and places it on another unauthorized site?" is a great question. you can't do anything really about online thieves, sadly. 

youtube could sue this site, but i doubt they will because this site poses absolutely ZERO threat on the popularity and revenue of youtube. it's "too big to fail" LOL. so for now, while its annoying, you may have to just grin n bear it. just make sure you know off the top if you get paid regardless of video placement, because if you don't then u know your frustration is really warranted and requires further action. 

but also, harrass the crap out of the website/domain owner and hosting company lol


----------



## Delerium (Apr 11, 2009)

You make valid points, most of which I definitely agree with.

But just because you post a video or picture on the internet doesn't make it automatically become public domain.  Things can only become public domain in a couple ways.

1.The original author deems it so by stating this explictly.
2.The original copyright expires.

If the original creator of a video can prove that they are the creator and wants to exercise their copyright to disallow it being posted on various sites, they can do so even if it is their intent to put it on the internet.  Where it does get tricky is if the copyright wasn't made clear when the content was posted.  

I think it has to do with the content owners motivations behind protecting the content posted on the internet.  Someone who sets their pants on fire in a video because they think it is funny and then posts it on youtube cares less than someone who puts together a makeup tutorial and spends time and effort on it.

Anyways, I'm not a lawyer, but those are just some of my thoughts.  

Some helpful links that I used to research copyright, etc for a college assignment.

Public domain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Intellectual property - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Copyright - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Youtube also has some pretty good legal info in their TOS that relates to this situation.

I agree though...harrass them to death until they help you...or harrass girlyvue until they give up!


----------

